# Trailering services



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Brook Ledge Horse Transportation.....
Professional horse haulers....local or long distance they have rigs from small goosenecks to tractor trailer rigs.
Ship worldwide all types of horses and worth all amounts of money.
To me...your horse should be priceless to you.

I hate to say it like this but....
_*You get what you pay for.*_
If you know someone or of someone through a trusted reference, great...otherwise you have no idea of what or who has your horse in their rig and trusted hands...
I would not jeopardize my horse to just anyones equipment or way of driving...
:runninghorse2:
_jmo..._


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

are you moving from/to a new barn? or personal property move?

if it's one boarding facility to another there may be someone there willing to make an extra buck and help you out


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I hate to say it like this but....
> _*You get what you pay for.*_


Yep. "Good" and "Inexpensive" seldom go together.

I'm always amazed at how people baby their horses and treat them like a member of the family..nothing but the best...but when it comes time to move them they want the cheapest of the cheap haulage. I've had people ask me to move their horses for less than what the *fuel* would cost me.

There's lots of "guy with rusted out trailer and undersized pickup truck" specials to be found, but again...you are getting what you pay for.

When a professional quotes you, it's not likely to be cheap, but your horse will get to point B safely, comfortably, and without the potential of being made afraid of trailering in the future by bad equipment or a bad driver at the wheel.


----------

